# Grille Guard Case 75C



## red_2001 (Jan 7, 2021)

*My gosh...... you would think I was trying to find a cure for cancer!
Just bought a 2018 Case Farmall 75C with L620 loader.
I can not find a real protective grille guard for this tractor and loader.
WTH!? Anyone, anyone....... part # etc. please. The dealers don't know either ?????
Don't need weight holder etc. Just a plain old steel grille guard to protect from brush etc. that fits factory holes on existing steel bars. Geez.*


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.tractorpartsasap.com/grille-guard-with-weight-bracket-new-case-ih-128825.html

Maybe.....


----------



## red_2001 (Jan 7, 2021)

pogobill said:


> https://www.tractorpartsasap.com/grille-guard-with-weight-bracket-new-case-ih-128825.html
> 
> Maybe.....


Thanks pogo. I found that one also. Not sure about use with loader. You would think these companies would have something so simple and needed.


----------



## red_2001 (Jan 7, 2021)

Found this on a 2017 forum. Said it was a New Holland part#: LDR10389380
No luck with google or NH. Its perfect but cant find any info. on it! Unreal.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Unless you dangle stuff from the bucket, no need for a grill gaurd. The loader does the job. If you do dangle stuffgrom the bucket, you'll need a real guard. That little one is only there to protect your feelings.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

New Holland part # LDR10389380

https://www.mycnhistore.com/us/en/n...parts/ag-frt-loader-parts/guard/p/LDR10389380


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's a neat one...
https://store.germanbliss.com/bush-...ll-guard-kit-2-7374-case-ih-new-holland-parts


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

BigT said:


> Here's a neat one...
> https://store.germanbliss.com/bush-...ll-guard-kit-2-7374-case-ih-new-holland-parts


That's pretty much the one I have on my tractor. Not sure why this wouldn't work for red_2001.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Pogo, that one has more protection than one on my Kubota. Mine has to rotate forward to allow hood to open, which I assume is common. 

I have some minor grill damage on mine above headlight from prior owner so assume it’s from a limb. I was thinking of fashioning some expanded metal to tach weld.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

the requirement to tip forward doesn't make a grill guard smaller or weaker, just means it needs a hinge.

Look at all the heavy trucks with big grill guards.

As mentioned previously, if you do dangle stuff from the bucket, the guard needs to be somewhat significant; I'll add as in taller and wider.


----------

